# brake dust



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Does anyone know of any ideas to keep my front wheels from being completely covered in brake dust in a matter or days? I just washed my car last night, as I do every week, and the front wheel covers have a shitload of brake dust. It's not too hard to clean them, but it's starting to leave little stains on the wheel. I don't know what to try, or if there is anything out there that would work.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Get some brake dust shields. Try the auto parts.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I've heard that those dust shields only work on rear wheel drive cars, though. I'm not even sure if they're made in my pitifully small 13" size, either. I'll check into that, though.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The OEM nissan pads work good, but they produce a shit load of brake dust. I replaced my worn out oem pads a year ago with some "albany brand" pads that autozone sells, guess what no more brake dust. These pads work good and give off almost no dust,paid $20 a set for them. My wheels stay clean for weeks now. BTW the autozone brake pads have a lifetime warranty...


----------

